# Simple Local Server via ffmpeg!



## OBSBear (Jan 10, 2020)

Use this as a local server and then point custom stream to it like rtmp://127.0.0.1:9009

while true; do ffmpeg -re -listen 1 -i rtmp://127.0.0.1:9009 -y -f flv /tmp/test.flv ; sleep 1; done

If you want to just record you must the streamer have going to.

BTW it be cool if OBS could store for each destination like yt, fb, its own streaming key..

Whith the above you leave your key in it.


----------



## hammerheaddown (Dec 30, 2020)

could you give a little more detail?

maybe a video guide


----------



## fatmankarla (Dec 29, 2021)

OBSBear said:


> Use this as a local server and then point custom stream to it like rtmp://127.0.0.1:9009
> 
> while true; do ffmpeg -re -listen 1 -i rtmp://127.0.0.1:9009 -y -f flv /tmp/test.flv ; sleep 1; done
> 
> ...


Thx mate, helped me out!


----------

